# 4 sai lầm phổ biến khiến màu tóc nhuộm nhanh phai



## vietmom (27/5/18)

Gội đầu bằng nước nóng, không bảo vệ tóc dưới ánh nắng mặt trời hay lạm dụng các dụng cụ làm tóc khiến mái tóc nhuộm nhanh phai màu, dễ xơ rối.

*Gội đầu bằng nước nóng*
Nước nóng không chỉ làm khô da đầu mà còn làm giảm tuổi thọ của màu thuốc nhuộm tóc. Nó sẽ làm lớp biểu bì ở chân tóc giãn nở, khiến quá trình bay màu sẽ nhanh hơn.

Tốt nhất bạn nên gội đầu với nước lạnh vào mùa hè và nước ấm vừa phải vào mùa đông. Đồng thời giảm dần nhiệt độ nước theo thứ tự làm ướt tóc, gội và xả. Cách gội này sẽ khiến màu tóc được giữ lâu hơn và tránh làm tóc bị xơ và chẻ ngọn.

_


Có những thói quen tưởng đơn giản nhưng lại dễ làm màu tóc nhuộm phai nhanh. Ảnh: Pinterest._​
*Để tóc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời*
Bạn cần phải sử dụng các sản phẩm bảo vệ tóc có chỉ số chống nắng SPF cao khi ra ngoài trời vì chúng sẽ giúp tóc bạn giữ được màu lâu hơn và bóng khỏe hơn.
Một chút dầu hướng dương cũng sẽ có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc bảo vệ màu tóc. Nếu đi bơi khi đi biển, bạn nên thoa một chút dầu hướng dương lên tóc (bôi đều từ chân đến ngọn tóc). Và sử dụng mũ bơi để màu tóc được bảo vệ tối đa khi xuống nước.

*Gội đầu trực tiếp từ vòi nước*
Nhiều bạn gái có thói quen xả thẳng nước từ vòi để gội đầu được nhanh, sạch hơn. Tuy nhiên, điều này không chỉ khiến tóc dễ bị gãy rụng, mà còn làm bay màu tóc nhanh hơn. Vì vậy, nếu muốn màu tóc được lâu bền, bạn nên gội đầu bằng vòi hoa sen. Những tia nước nhỏ vừa phải sẽ có tác dụng massage, đồng thời không gây ảnh hưởng nhiều đến màu tóc.

*Lạm dụng các dụng cụ làm tóc*
Trong tuần đầu sau khi nhuộm tóc, bạn nên hạn chế tối đa việc sử dụng các loại máy ép, máy làm xoăn hoặc máy sấy tạo dáng. Vì nhiệt nóng từ các dụng cụ này cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân chính khiến màu tóc bị phai nhanh hơn.

_Nguồn: Zing_​


----------

